# Looking for model from 1970's



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

As a very young child, during 1971-1972, I built a submarine model... I do not know what brand or what the name of the craft was...

The only thing I remember was that this model had a clear plastic lens to see inside to see various areas of the submarine. 

Any ideas?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sounds like the Aurora Skipjack!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Renwal Thomas Jefferson?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hdUYr0JqHjiAKj8YDwBQ&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAg&dur=2215


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aurora Skipjack or Nautilus

The Renwal and Revell subs did not have a lens to look inside. Aurora put this gimmick into some of their tanks and sub kits. They called it Photo-Scope.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Phota-Scope (_sic_) was a gimmick to attract younger modelers. When you peeked "inside" the submarine or tank, you were just looking at a film transparency mounted inside a little tube.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Aurora Skipjack or Nautilus
> 
> The Renwal and Revell subs did not have a lens to look inside. Aurora put this gimmick into some of their tanks and sub kits. They called it Photo-Scope.


I've never seen those. Gotta love it!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They aren't particularly common. I think the gimmick ran for only one year. If you get one of the later square box issues of the Tiger Tank you can see where they added a tube and hole in the bottom of the tank so you could look through the hatch.


----------

